# question of etek RT motor



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Isn't that a permanent magnet brushed motor? By what I know those should run equally well in both directions.


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

jockepocke said:


> Isn't that a permanent magnet brushed motor? By what I know those should run equally well in both directions.


but....I know that some etek motor have a fan built in, it make that only run full speed on CCW.............


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Scania said:


> but....I know that some etek motor have a fan built in, it make that only run full speed on CCW.............


Aha, sorry, I know nothing of their fans, try mailing the company! However, most fans does work backwards also (I believe some radial fans with bent blades will be very ineffective though), maybe not as efficient due to the placement of holes for incoming/outgoing air, but better than nothing.


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

what the site it is?


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

It seems like it is made by briggs and stratton, but I am not 100 % sure.


----------



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

I have several and they will run fine in either direction. 

They are made by Mars electric LLC. 


PM me if you have any questions.

Ed 
Juiced Drag Racing


----------

